
Ask HN: An idea on how to create curated news site? - JamesAdir
I&#x27;m curating news on a specific topic for my own use and thought to share it with the world. The topic is divided by countries. 
I&#x27;m looking for a simple way to show the news links in a curated way, so it will be easy for me to track and update and for the visitors to find what they want. 
I&#x27;ve thought about a Github repo like the Awesome X for languages, but it seems more complicated given the division by countries. Any ideas&#x2F;examples? Thx!
======
r721
Why not use reddit? You can create subreddit with only you as "approved
submitter" and use "countries" as flair (one can select by flair).

~~~
JamesAdir
Interesting idea! Thanks

